

Fortune Profiles a 14-year-old 419 Scammer - byrneseyeview
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/fortune_archive/2006/05/29/8378124/

======
dzorz
My favourite 419 eater story: <http://www.419eater.com/html/john_boko.htm>

You don't have to read it (although it is hilarious), just check the pictures
:-)

------
maxklein
And here is the corresponding music video where they speak about the
'business'. "Yahoozee" refers to the scam business.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQ1YLL9mvBU>

------
pmjordan
I actually received a 419 scam in the _post_ the other day; it was sent from
the UK. I thought 419ers had entirely switched to the internet, but apparently
not. I don't know how they got my address though, I can only assume it's
because of my business being listed in the public directory.

------
josefresco
Many of these scams involve lonely Americans who are convinced to ship the
stolen products overseas after they are purchased and shipped with stolen card
numbers. These Nigerians are targeting the lonely, dumb and Internet connected
in American and using them to steal everyone's money. Comforting.

~~~
binarycheese
You'll be surprised by the kind of people scammed up in this mess ...
preachers, accountants, soccer moms etc..

------
nazgulnarsil
I don't really have sympathy for scam victims. a fool and his money...

